# BW Menhaden



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Anybody been seeing any bait schools in BW?


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

They just appeared in our canel a day or two ago. I smelled them a couple days ago and thought it was my crab traps then I saw them swirling around day before yesterday when I was having my morning coffee on the deck.


----------

